#  1

## Lavrik

- .
,           .           .
,  :
-     ;
-        ""    ;
-        .
 ,               .
   . (            :Smilie:  )
1.  :
- ",  - "-     ;
- "       ,        " -  ;
- "      "- "   ";
- "  " -         "".
 ,   "",   ,      ,          :
"    ,  ,   -   !"

2.   ""    :
-    "",   ,   .
:   ,   ,  "".

3.     :
-  ,   ,     .
: ,  ,      .

  ,   -  .          .
-,  ,       ,    !

----------

!
, , !

      "".
 ""     ,           .      ,    . 

       .
 ,         ( ,  ,  ,  )    -.   .            .

----------


## svet

:
-   "",       ,   ""   ,    ,  ...  .. . ..          .              .
-   - ,   ,        .          .         ,   ,       .
  :    (   )     ()  .    -       ,   -  ,  .
   ,      :Smilie:

----------

:

http://www.psyline.ru/socfob.htm

   4 -     ,    ...

----------

.   ?

----------


## Oleka

.  ,   ,    .      :No:

----------

.         .  ,   .. ( .)     .     -   .  ?

----------


## .

,       =,           "".      =    ,     ,     .

----------

*.*,    ,    /,    .    ,  .

----------


## Soft

,    ,   ,    . 
-        -  !         ,                     .
  ,        .   ,         ,      ,   ,   .     ,       .
  ,        ,     (-     ).      ,    ,   ...   ...   -     ,  -      !  :yes:

----------


## 1

> .         .  ,   .. ( .)     .     -   .  ?



  -  .    -  ,   .  2 , -   (  - " "),       . ,  ,   . 
 ,   ,     ,   ,  ,   .

----------


## katele

.



 ,   http://www.aqua-com.ru/

----------


## degna

,       ,     , ,    ,     -      :yes:

----------

